
No Free Lunch Theorem - mgh2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_free_lunch_theorem
======
s_Hogg
This paper is great. Every beginner data scientist should be forced to study
its implications, because they can be summed up to "anyone acting like a man
with a hammer is actually an idiot with no clue". Not surprising it has
survived the dawn of the information age completely in tact.

